# Diamond RTA wick v2.0



## Alex (22/5/15)

*Diamond RTA wick v2.0*
Great wicking method for RTA's if you are experiencing dry hits with thicker juices.

By lose311 · 18 hours ago · 21 images · 2,566 views · stats
TL;DR.. cut your wick like this.



This coil is 3mm inner diameter of 26g with 5 contact wraps at .7 ohms.



You can use any size or style coil, just make sure the cotton is snug.

I use Cotton Labo Puff Pads from Amazon.



..and they split nicely in half.



You can use any organic cotton, just make sure that you thin it out a bit so you can cut a wider strip.

Split the cotton pad in half, and cut a strip roughly 10mm wide (or 3/8"). Exact width will vary depending on your coil diameter



Twist one end enough so you can get it through the coil, but leave the rest of the strip flat.



Then you can thread it through your coil.. It should be tight enough to offer a little bit of resistance, but not a lot.



Once the cotton is centered in the coil, straighten the ends out so they lay flat (parallel to the table/deck).



Cut the ends off the strip. I do it right above where the large o-ring sits on the Subtank Mini RTA.



Cut the tips of the wick diagonally so they form a diamond shape or an arrow pointing outwards.



This shape results in plenty of wick reaching the juice channels.



.. but less cotton on the sides where it just gets in the way and clogs things up.

After cutting both sides, straighten it out again so it lays flat and the diamond tips look more or less symmetrical and even.



Lift up the ends of the wick enough to get the chimney on.



Tuck the wick down towards the deck.



I also push the sides of the wick in towards the juice channels.



Drip some juice on the wick then and test fire it.



At this point I again tuck the wick in towards the juice channels on both sides like you did when it was dry.






This is a good time to pull the wick back just a bit from the juice channels so you don't block it too much.



Reassemble, fill the tank, take a priming puff or two, and you should be good to go!



Obligatory vape pic..



20w, 0.7ohm 3mm contact coil, 5 wraps w/ 26ga Kanthal. Subtank Mini RTA on Sigelei Mini. 3mg/max VG Melon Twist from ITC Vapes.

source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...iamond_wicking_v20_no_dry_hits_even_with_max/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (22/5/15)

This is for you @saiman


----------



## Silver (22/5/15)

Thanks @Alex 

I must try this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (22/5/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex
> 
> I must try this



Let me know if it works, I hate all tanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/5/15)

Alex said:


> Let me know if it works, I hate all tanks.



Funny thing about my Lemo2 is that I am getting dry hits on 50/50 juice
It was working nicely for about a tank and a half on Native Wicks - thanks to @Andre 
But now she's playing up. 

Lol....


----------

